# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديثات جديدة للأجهزة Vision Clever 3 mini + /  Vision Clever 3S

## Fannan1

*تحديثات جديدة بتاريخ  28/02/2019** Vision Clever 3 mini + 
Vision Clever 3S
---------------------------------------- الجديد : - اضافة POWER VU 3 AUTO => AFN OK
- تثبيث السيرفر STARCAM
- اضافات اخرى   Vision Clever 3 mini +* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *   Vision Clever 3S* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك أخي_

----------


## draou

شكرا لك اخي الكريم هل هذا هو اخر تحدين

----------

